# Amplificador en puente con TDA2002



## nachitox (Oct 16, 2010)

Hola, de nuevo traigo dudas sobre el amplificador hecho con dos tda2002 en puente. El esquema es el de la hoja de datos, que adjunto. El tema es que hoy realice la medición en la salida, mediante dos puntas de osciloscopio distintas y tomando la medidad diferencial (asi lei que se debe medir, ya que la salida no esta referenciada a masa) y tambien adjunto las imagenes tomadas del osciloscopio, porque no me cierran. La señal de entrada es una sinusoidal de 1KHz y amplitud pequeña (menor a 50mvp, no la pude medir con definicion), y la onda medida en un extremo de la carga da una sinusoidal (trazo amarillo). En cambio el otro extremo de la carga es la señal que se observa, de trazo verde. Mis consultas son las siguientes:
1- no deberia verse una señal tambien sinusoidal en la segunda salida (se corresponde con la salida del tda de la derecha en el esquema)?
2- la señal resultado (trazo violeta) distorsiona apenas se supera el nivel de entrada de la primera foto. En cambio la señal amarilla (tda de la izquierda) todavia le falta un poco para llegar a distorsionar, como se puede ver comparando las fotos.
3- en otro post 
	
	



```
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f31/amplificador-puente-6415/
```
, alguien dijo que la pata 1 del tda de la derecha no debe ir a una resistencia y vcc, sino a masa. Como no entiendo el funcionamiento del circuito amplificador en puente, agradezco si alguien me puede explicar


----------



## Mandrake (Oct 16, 2010)

Revise que R1 este conectado en el TDA que recibe la señal de audio. *No es lo mismo* si lo conecta al de la derecha.



nachitox dijo:


> . . . alguien dijo que la pata 1 del tda de la derecha no debe ir a una resistencia y vcc, sino a masa . . .



En la salida debe haber una señal de igual amplitud pero desfasada 180°, el potenciometro conectado a ese pin sirve para "afinar la amplitud de la señal" de ese TDA.
Lo que si debe ir a Gnd son los pines 3 de los TDA; sino conecto TAB (oreja del TDA) a masa.



nachitox dijo:


> . . . Como no entiendo el funcionamiento del circuito amplificador en puente, agradezco si alguien me puede explicar



Cheque el siguiente enlace:

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f34/significa-modo-bridge-43303/?highlight=puente


----------



## nachitox (Oct 16, 2010)

ah ok, no me habia dado cuenta que en el esquema decía "tab" y estaba a masa. La del integrado de la izquierda si lo está, porque es la masa de la señal, y es la que andaba bien (trazo amarillo), ahora conecto la del de la derecha. Hay algun problema en que las orejas hagan contacto con los disipadores y con el chasis (poniendo todo a masa)? si no es asi, le saco la mica que le habia puesto. Y en cuanto al preset, como se ajusta?


----------



## Mandrake (Oct 16, 2010)

nachitox dijo:


> . . . Hay algun problema en que las orejas hagan contacto con los disipadores y con el chasis (poniendo todo a masa)? . . .



Es mejor que el disipador este aislado, solo conecte los pines 3 a GND (TAB y el pin 3 son el mismo fisicamente).
*Solo si* tiene problemas de ruido: envie el chasis tambien a GND, pero con una resistencia de 100 ohm.



nachitox dijo:


> . . . Y en cuanto al preset,  como se ajusta?





El variable se calibra con osciloscopio, solo ajustelo para tener una amplitud igual al extremo opuesto; recuerde que esa señal tiene un desfase con la original.


A falta de osciloscopio, ajuste el preset con la ayuda de un voltimetro AC, para obtener la mayor lectura de voltaje en el parlante.


----------



## pipa09 (Oct 18, 2010)

Nachitox, te paso otro circuito del TDA2002 en bridge, es mas simple, y probado que funciona,
Saludos, Juan Manuel


----------

